# SMS Versand mit SMS77.io - Umstellung auf HTTPs



## Michael_Keller (6 Juni 2021)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich nutze seit einiger Zeit SMS77.io, um in bestimmten Situationen (z.B. Dachfenster offen und Regen, Fehler an der Heizung etc.) SMSen über die Wago 750-881 an mein Handy zu schicken. Bisher hat das per HTTP tadellos funktioniert, die vorgefertigten Bausteine von Wago liefen super und SMS77 ist super einfach und fair (keine Grundgebühr, man bezahlt einfach jede SMS) gemacht.

Nun hat SMS77 den Versand umgestellt und ermöglicht nur noch die Kommunikation per HTTPs. Ansich kein Problem, FW Update an der Wago gemacht, Bausteine neu kompiliert und statt dem HTTP Block eben den HTTPS Block genutzt. Leider funktioniert das so nicht, ich erhalte folgendes Fehlerbild in der Variablengruppe:




Ich weiß nun leider nicht weiter, woher das Problem kommt und was ich tun kann. Zwei Vermutungen habe ich aber:

- Version der Wago Libs. Sind die Dateien auf der Homepage immer die neuesten Versionen und damit passend?
- Authentifizierung bei SMS77. Hat sich da vll. auch etwas geändert?

Gibt es hier jemanden, der mit SMS77 und dem Versand per HTTPs Erfahrungen hat und mit helfen kann? Ein lauffähiges Beispiel wäre natürlich perfekt. Falls jemand eine gute Alternative zu SMS77 kennt und wäre mir damit auch sehr geholfen.

Danke für jeden Tipp...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juni 2021)

ich würde hier nicht unbedingt Telefonnummern und Passwort posten. Die Variable sUser ist nicht belegt.

Welche Lib verwendest du überhaupt? Die WagoLibSms77_03.lib?


----------



## Michael_Keller (6 Juni 2021)

da hast du Recht, hab das Bild ersetzt. 

sUser war bisher auch nicht belegt und es hat geklappt per HTTP. Denkst du da muss nun etwas stehen?

Ja, ich verwende die WagoLibSms77_03.lib. Hier noch ein Bild der anderen Libs:


----------



## ms4wago (6 Juni 2021)

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die 750-881 kein HTTPs. Da wirst du mindestens eine PFC100 brauchen


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2021)

Ich hab bei mir die ganzen "Komfortfunktionen" ausgelagert auf einen Raspberry Pi 4 mit ioBroker.
Funktioniert stabil und vieles ist deutlich einfacher als auf einer SPS.
Alarmierung mache ich per EMail und / oder Telegram.


----------



## Michael_Keller (6 Juni 2021)

Also ich denke schon dass es die 881 können sollte. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass es geht, man aber ne neuere FW braucht. Ich musste auch ein FW Update machen um die Bausteine kompilieren zu können.  

Raspberry Pi und ioBroker ist ne gute Idee, aber halt auch wieder ein ganzes Stück mehr Technik und Software. Eigentlich wäre mir "keep it simple" lieber, die SPS ist so schon immer wieder eine Welt für sich... Oder ist die Einrichtung eines Raspberry Pi samt ioBroker so einfach?


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juni 2021)

Michael_Keller schrieb:


> Also ich denke schon dass es die 881 können sollte. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass es geht, man aber ne neuere FW braucht. Ich musste auch ein FW Update machen um die Bausteine kompilieren zu können.
> 
> Raspberry Pi und ioBroker ist ne gute Idee, aber halt auch wieder ein ganzes Stück mehr Technik und Software. Eigentlich wäre mir "keep it simple" lieber, die SPS ist so schon immer wieder eine Welt für sich... Oder ist die Einrichtung eines Raspberry Pi samt ioBroker so einfach?



Naja in wie weit etwas komplex ist, ist schwer zu sagen.
Hängt natürlich von den Vorkenntnissen ab.
Schau dir mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube zu ioBroker an.
Da kannst du dir mal nen Überblick verschaffen.
Ich persönlich finde ioBroker besser also so manche "professionelle" Software im IoT-Umfeld.


----------



## ms4wago (6 Juni 2021)

Michael_Keller schrieb:


> Also ich denke schon dass es die 881 können sollte. Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen dass es geht, man aber ne neuere FW braucht. Ich musste auch ein FW Update machen um die Bausteine kompilieren zu können.


Das mit der Firmware hatte ich auch irgendwo gelesen. So weit ich aber weiß, ist das Update nie gekommen weil sie zu schwach ist auf der Brust. Ich kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Juni 2021)

Das mit der Firmware steht imPDF der LIB:

Applicable to: 750-88x : Firmware >= 01.05.15(07)
750-820x : Firmware >= 02.02.20(03)


Aber ohne Angabe des Users wird das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Michael_Keller (7 Juni 2021)

Danke für die Tipps. Bzgl. dem Nutzernamen bin ich der Meinung dass dieser weggefallen ist als das Passwort seitens SMS77 durch einen API Key ersetzt wurde. Seitdem wurde soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur noch dieser und kein Nutzername/Passwort übertragen. Ich habe gerade SMS77 dazu eine Mail geschrieben und nachgefragt, ob das Problem damit zu tun haben könnte.

Zu den Libaries:  Wago schreibt in der Doku zu den SMS77 Bausteinen folgendes: 



Meine Versionen im Libary Manager sind scheinbar mit einem Datum versehen, das dazu nicht passt. Ich habe die aktuelle Version von Wago heruntergeladen, wo sehe ich den meine genaue Version!?



Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Juni 2021)

> wo sehe ich den meine genaue Version!?


Normalerweise unter "Fenster", "Bibliotheksverwaltung", Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Bibliothek, "Eigenschaften", im Feld "Version", ggf. im Feld Beschreibung noch eine Versionshistory. Leider war da Wago in der Vergangenheit sehr schlampig und hat die Felder oft leer gelassen, andere (wie z.B. Moeller) waren da sogfältiger. Im Zweifelsfall aktuelle Version bei Wago erneut herunterladen und Versionen in den angezeigten Ordnern ersetzen.


----------



## ms4wago (11 Juni 2021)

@Michael_Keller:  Funktioniert es jetzt wieder bei dir?


----------



## ms4wago (15 Juni 2021)

hier noch mal ein Kommentar aus dem SMS Beispielprogramm von Wago:

```
(* HTTPs-Client - Would not work on 750-88x *)
    (*
    Das der Funktionsbaustein "SMS77_HttpsClient" auf dem 750-88x nicht funktioniert liegt an der begrenzten Performance des 88x(ARM7TDMI)
    Im "ClientHello"-Telegramm wird dem Server nur "TLS1.0" in Verbindung mit wenigen, als "weak eingestuften, Cipher-Suites angeboten.
    Die Gegenstelle "gateway.sms77.io", vergleicht die im "ClientHello"-Telegramm" angebotene "TLS-Version und "Cipher-Suites" mit seinen Minimalanforderungen(Konfiguration).
    Die Gegenstelle findet keine übereinstimmende "Cipher-Suite" und beendet den SSL-Handshake mit Fehler. *)
```

Somit hat sich das Thema endgültig erledigt. Und ich hatte kurzzeitig schon wieder Hoffnung 😢


----------



## Michael_Keller (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun die finale Antwort, nachdem ich mit SMS77 und Wago im Kontakt war:

"..."
leider können wir Ihnen keine Lösung für den Controller 750-881 anbieten.
Der Grund ist hierfür das der Controller nur eine TLS Verschlüsslung von TLS1.0 nutzen kann. Höhere Verschlüsslungsverfahren sind mit dem Prozess in einer schnellen Bearbeitung nicht möglich.
gateway.sms77.io verwendet mindestens TLS1.2 Verschlüsslung.
Die Controller der Generation 750-89x (Nachfolger der 750-88x) unterstützen TLS1.3 und die PFC200 Controller aktuell maximal TLS1.2 Verschlüsslungen.
"..."

Es geht also nur noch mit den neueren Controllern.

Kann mir jemand ein günstiges GSM Modul + SIM Karte empfehlen dass einfache anrufe tätigen kann? Das würde für mein Problem ja schon reichen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ludewig (18 Juni 2021)

UMTS ?? Die müsste es umsonst geben, wird ja grade abgeschaltet.


----------



## Michael_Keller (18 Juni 2021)

Sorry, ich meinte GSM.


----------



## Tsims83 (5 November 2022)

Hallo Forumgemeinde 

habe heute versucht mit SMS77 eine SMS mit der Wago 750-889 zu senden, leider ohne Erfolg.

ich bekomme den Fehler HTTPS-Error. In der Beschreibung der Bibliothek wird dieser Fehler leider nicht aufgeführt.

ein Neustart der Steuerung hat auch nichts gebracht.

Wenn das Bit XStart gesetzt wird versucht die Steuerung eine Verbindung zu SMS77 aufzubauen
das sieht dann so aus:

-Try to connect to gateway.sms77.io
-Connection estabilished - Do SSL Handshake
-HTTPS-ERROR: function Hndshk_Connect

Weiss jemand Rat? 

Habe mal meine Einstellungen als Scrrenshot angehängt.

Vielen Dank

Dimi


----------



## Oberchefe (5 November 2022)

Siehe oben, Controller zu alt:



> Die Controller der Generation 750-89x (Nachfolger der 750-88x) unterstützen TLS1.3 und die PFC200 Controller aktuell maximal TLS1.2 Verschlüsslungen


----------

